

I'm the CTO, bitch - mbellotti
http://vimeo.com/81923078

======
digitalpacman
I lose insane amounts of respect for my CTO when they have very little
technical insight. Had a lifetime Java CTO once when we were a Microsoft only
shop, and was one of the worst experiences with a boss I've ever had, and he
was technical, just in the wrong products.

------
marden928
Great topic! More female CTOs! More CTOs knowing about their code!

